# FL SPORTSMAN ARTICLE



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

This was sent to me by a business associate in Corpus who knew I went to Monday's meeting at the civic center. Not sure if it made the print copy of the magazine but it is an interesting read, especially since there is a bit in there about Bay County and reef deployments being of concern at the county commissioner level, as well as discussion about the Jacksonville Corps Office, both big topics on Monday night. It was a good start to a Wednesday morning. :banghead :hoppingmad



http://www.floridasportsman.com/casts/080916/index.html


----------

